# NEED HELP Dalmation Mollies PLEASE HELP!!!



## 101dalmations (Jun 21, 2012)

I have two dalmation mollies that I think are prego and I am not sure when they are gonna drop I have heard a lot of people that say to check a certain hole near the end of the tail fin. I am a first time molly owner and livebearers as well, so does the hole they are talking about the one where the poop comes out or is it next to it above it below it?? please if someone can help me I would would be ever so great full I have photos of them in my album. But will also try to attach them on this thread. again thank you so much.

101dalmations

yeah no luck allowing me to attach them yet


----------



## 101dalmations (Jun 21, 2012)

I think this one is the closet to dropping :/


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They are defiantly pregnant. YOu can tell they are close to dropping when their bellies take on the shape of a box. Yours has def gone boxy. She looks close to dropping. Maybe a couple of days or even today? Who knows. If you want you could buy a breeder box and place her in that so when she drops, pull her out and you have her fry. I always let them do it when they're ready. And collect any I can find. But seeing you have tetras there wont be many to survive.


----------



## 101dalmations (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you Zebra so much. I have one more question I have a five gallon tank that my sister gave me, when she lived here we used it as a baby tank could I put the fish that are about to drop in that tank. I have a looked at both tanks the only difference is that the five gallon is two degress higher than the other. I am worried if I put my fish the breader net to soon it will stress her out.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That would be a way better option. Cover it in plants, if you can. Fake or not, it will work. Or just add some objects for her to hide behind, in, etc. It will make her more comfortable. Remove her as soon as shes done. She will eat her fry.... Some people think after 1-3 babies shes done. This is not true...Live bearers can have TONS. 50-60....Sometimes more. You can tell when they are done. She will be very skinny... live bearers have a natural hormone in them (or so I've read) that keeps them from eating the babies for a while. But that won't stop some mothers! Most of mine (that I seperated) never ate their babies... Adding lots of hiding spots will increase your chances for more fry.

Hope that helped, and good luck!


----------



## SirFishaLot (Jun 17, 2012)

*Compared to your mollies...*



101dalmations said:


> I have two dalmation mollies that I think are prego and I am not sure when they are gonna drop I have heard a lot of people that say to check a certain hole near the end of the tail fin. I am a first time molly owner and livebearers as well, so does the hole they are talking about the one where the poop comes out or is it next to it above it below it?? please if someone can help me I would would be ever so great full I have photos of them in my album. But will also try to attach them on this thread. again thank you so much.
> 
> 101dalmations
> 
> yeah no luck allowing me to attach them yet


I have a prego gold dust molly and her anus is wide open.She's had two babies that I noticed about 5 days ago. These are my first set of mollies too. I believe they only have the one exit if ya know what I'm sayin'. Good luck!


----------



## 101dalmations (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you so much and I was wondering the baby fish that are in the tank now they are about half of the size of my prego ones should they be taken out and put into my main cause of the fry??


----------



## 101dalmations (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you very much I was wondering lol


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If they're bigger than the fish's mouth than yes


----------

